
Apple halves iPhone X production after poor sales - chirau
https://venturebeat.com/2018/01/29/apple-reportedly-halves-iphone-x-production-after-disappointing-holiday-sales/
======
makecheck
Anecdotal of course but here are some of the major issues with the X...

\- The sound hardware really seems to have problems. I’ve seen the iPhone X
make horrible static pops that no other device does.

\- The new gestures were pretty well thought out but the ones that don’t work
_really_ don’t work well. Killing apps for instance is ridiculously
inconvenient, and on top of it the old “flick” gesture still animates apps up
in exactly the same way but doesn’t kill them!

\- The Home Bar (?) has a distracting color, it takes too long to fade away,
and comes back too easily. There is no apparent way for app developers to say
“no, really, hide the Home Bar ALL the time; my users aren’t idiots and this
thing gets in the way”. It is really easy to drag accidentally, especially in
landscape mode.

\- While they have found clever ways to use FaceID, it still doesn’t work
around 20% of the time so the extra authentication points become annoying.
(For instance, I used to just auto-fill passwords immediately; now I have to
wait a fraction of a second for FaceID, and if it _fails_ I end up taking much
longer overall to get my password entered.)

